# Game Thread-Nuggets At Suns 4/18/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Denver Nuggets(48-32)







Phoenix Suns(61-19)


*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
PG-Andre Miller 
SG-DerMarr Johnson 
SF-Carmelo Anthony 
PF-Kenyon Martin 
C-Marcus Camby	

*Bench*-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Byron Russel
Eduardo Najera
Nene Hilari
*
Suns Projected Starting Lineup*
PG-Steve Nash 
SG-Joe Johnson 
SF-Quentin Richardson 
PF-Shawn Marion 
C-Amare Stoudemire 

*Bench*-
Lenardo Barbosa
Jim Jackson
Paul Shirley
Walter McCarty
Steven Hunter


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

i think Camby might play in today...this going to be a very tough task today...if Camby is playing in this one they'll have a not bad chacne of winning this one..if Camby isnt in this i dont see the Nuggets winning..Amare will just dominate inside the paint..
Game prediction
Nuggets 112
Suns 110


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns are going to show the Nuggets are overrated and blow this one out. :wink:

Suns Game Thread :wave:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets seek some redemption to their last lost against the Suns. I'm sure we all remember it. The one Karl lambasted the refs. 

Suns need this win though to continue to have a lock on home court through out the playoffs. It would be a big boost for the Nuggets to win this game and get back in the Win column.

My game prediction is:

*Nuggets 111*

*Suns 107*

Lets go Nuggets!!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Uh, from what I heard Camby went on the injured list. I do believe, however, that he would be eligible come playoff time. Can anyone confirm this? 

Oh, and by the way, Voshon took Camby's place. Not sure why.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow terrible terrible transition defence by the nuggets..75 points in the First Half for the suns..the nuggets just were just to slow going down the other court..also part of the reason Suns shot 60% or something like that was the dribble penetration from Steve Nash..The suns got 30 points from beyond the arc..the only bright spot for the nuggets were Carmelos 27 points...it was nice to see though the nuggets driving to the net for some free throws..but they should of made some of their easy layups..and boykins made a couple quick misses which lead to more transition..o yeah and the score right now is 75-57 Suns at the half..man we really need Camby..



> Oh, and by the way, Voshon took Camby's place. Not sure why.


I think it was a neck sprain not sure..but he should be back in time for the playoffs


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I see a couple of guests here..Join and post with us..its free and it will only take a few min or less heres the Link


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm here now. What a disappointing half. Only bright spot I can find right now is Voshon starting the second half. I'll be watching him closely for awhile to see how he's moving.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel bad for Voshon getting injured the first game of the season then playing only in the last two games of the season..o well atleast hes here for the playoffs..i guess were going to be agaisnt the spurs in the first round..?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, nice effort by Melo getting in the way of the alley oop in transition. Unfortunately, he tapped it up, off the glass, and in. Just one of those nights I guess. Voshon's moving around better than I expected, especially laterally. We still need to get back on defense though. That's great that you threw a nice alley-oop to Kenyon, but don't jog back while Shawn Marion outhustles everyone for a layup. Bottom line: we're scoring OK, we need *defensive stops.*


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

getting tired..im out for today..well im still going to watch the game..unless it reall gets out of hand....later


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I know this is no longer possible.... but would you STILL want to see the Suns in the first round of the playoffs? 

By the way the moment I heard Karl said he wanted to try to outrun the Suns today I knew the Suns woud win. There are probably only a couple teams in the history of the NBA capable of doing that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I know this is no longer possible.... but would you STILL want to see the Suns in the first round of the playoffs?
> 
> By the way the moment I heard Karl said he wanted to try to outrun the Suns today I knew the Suns woud win. There are probably only a couple teams in the history of the NBA capable of doing that.


Well the suns smoked the Nuggets. I'm still not convinced the Suns are championship material. I'm just happy that the Nuggets are in the playoffs for the second straight year in a row.

Also looks like the Suns will be playing Memphis. From the stats they showed on TNT during the game. Memphis has been able to contain the Suns. I was very suprised by that stat. What would you say is the cause of this ?

I predict the Suns and Spurs could as easily be upset or make it to the Western Confrence Finals this year. The west is pretty much wide open in my opinion. Obvious heavy favorites are Spurs, Suns, Mavs, and Rockets. But right behind them is the Kings, Sonics, and Nuggets. This is going to be one of the funest Playoffs in a long time.

Good luck to your Suns team but I have seen other teams that could out run them in the past. Like the Denver Nuggets of the 80s. My favorite teams are well balanced teams that are great on offense and defense. The Suns seem too one dimensional to me.

But as I stated up above this year is wide open for the West.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> I know this is no longer possible.... but would you STILL want to see the Suns in the first round of the playoffs?
> 
> By the way the moment I heard Karl said he wanted to try to outrun the Suns today I knew the Suns woud win. There are probably only a couple teams in the history of the NBA capable of doing that.



You get that right. No teams can trade baskets with Suns. 

And a lot of Nuggets still think they can win IF they are health and too bad they are not. I am glad we blew them out today. We need Nash to rest.  


Have fun with Spurs in the 1st round.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jibikao said:


> You get that right. No teams can trade baskets with Suns.
> 
> And a lot of Nuggets still think they can win IF they are health and too bad they are not. I am glad we blew them out today. We need Nash to rest.
> 
> ...


To be the best you must beat the best.

In no terms have I ever imagined The Nuggets were on par with the Suns. 

But if you go back in recent history and look at all the previous Suns Vs. Nuggets games they have come down to the last quarter. This game was a pure barn burner from the get go. And when the Suns are clicking they are as good as anyone in the League.

That said many teams are really amazing when clicking even the Nuggets. This year its wide open in the west. I would not be suprised if the Suns lost in the 1st round or made it all the way to the NBA finals.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> I know this is no longer possible.... but would you STILL want to see the Suns in the first round of the playoffs?
> 
> By the way the moment I heard Karl said he wanted to try to outrun the Suns today I knew the Suns woud win. There are probably only a couple teams in the history of the NBA capable of doing that.


Hell yeah I still want the Suns. Go look up the stats. How many points did you guys have off turnovers? I think it was something like 26 in the first half. That said, props to you guys for converting off turnovers but the Nuggets played a ****ty game. It's not like you beat us straight up (we've beaten ourselves the past two meetings, not including this one). 

Look, I'm not a hater but I gotta say straight up that Phoenix will punk out in the playoffs. You all are damn good at what you do, and I mean damn good, but come playoff time that **** doesn't fly. 

No need to be alarmed Denver, in regards to Phoenix. In regards to this team though, I think we're in big trouble. We didn't come to play tonight, period, and our performance only reinforced who the real team MVP is. Hopefully this team gets their **** figured out before playoff time. 

As for Phoenix, they're out in the second round. Book it.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

jibikao said:


> You get that right. No teams can trade baskets with Suns.
> 
> And a lot of Nuggets still think they can win IF they are health and too bad they are not. I am glad we blew them out today. We need Nash to rest.
> 
> ...


Whatever, man. Aint no one scared of the Suns. All it takes is smart basketball, good defense, and strong lungs. Easier said than done but the Suns will not advance past the second round. It's not 1984.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I see a lot of hatred in this board. All you guys say Suns won't make it to the 2nd round..blah blah blah and say Nuggets can compete with Suns. 

I actually would prefer to meet the Nuggets than the Griz in the first round to be honest with you. You guys are easier than the Griz in terms of matchups. 


But of course, anything can happen in the playoffs. One key injury or two you are gone. 

I never say Suns will win the championship. All I want to say is Nuggets fans are just a bit too full of themselves.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Hell yeah I still want the Suns. Go look up the stats. How many points did you guys have off turnovers? I think it was something like 26 in the first half. That said, props to you guys for converting off turnovers but the Nuggets played a ****ty game. It's not like you beat us straight up (we've beaten ourselves the past two meetings, not including this one).
> 
> Look, I'm not a hater but I gotta say straight up that Phoenix will punk out in the playoffs. You all are damn good at what you do, and I mean damn good, but come playoff time that **** doesn't fly.
> 
> ...


Your a hater. I'll take your word on that, and when the Suns make it past the 2nd round, you'll hear about it. When the Nuggets get bounced out don't be crying now. Your team MVP is Camby...please, your just trying to make excuses on why Paul Shirley scored on you.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> But of course, anything can happen in the playoffs. One key injury or two you are gone.


Yes anything can happen in the playoffs..like wut if Nash gets injured..hmm i also think the Suns wont make it to the finals..yeah they might pass the first round but i highly doubt they will make it to the finals..



> don't be crying now.


lol i cant believe there still people like u that say this kinda stuff


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

jibikao said:


> I see a lot of hatred in this board. All you guys say Suns won't make it to the 2nd round..blah blah blah and say Nuggets can compete with Suns.
> 
> I actually would prefer to meet the Nuggets than the Griz in the first round to be honest with you. You guys are easier than the Griz in terms of matchups.
> 
> ...


Eh, whatever. The only ones hating our the Phoenix fans coming over here thinking we're haters cause we aren't scared of you all. Besides, if you're addressing me, I never said you won't make it to the second round. I said you won't make it past the second round. 

And if you'd rather meet the Nuggets than the Grizzlies in the first round you're out of your mind, or you just don't want to see your team advance. 

As far as Nuggets fans being full of themselves, what do we have to be full of ourselves about? We struggled horribly until Karl came over and have played terrible basketball the last three games. We couldn't beat two elite teams in Houston and Phoenix when the games really mattered and we struggled against a shipwrecked Portland squad last night. What is there to be arrogant about? That said, if the Nuggets are playing good basketball I honestly don't think Phoenix can beat them in a seven game series. I don't think that because I hate Phoenix, it's just what I really think.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Your a hater. I'll take your word on that, and when the Suns make it past the 2nd round, you'll hear about it. When the Nuggets get bounced out don't be crying now. Your team MVP is Camby...please, your just trying to make excuses on why Paul Shirley scored on you.


Nah, I'm not a hater. You all just need a reality check. And that will come when you don't advance past the second round. And trust me, I know the Nuggets won't make it past San Antonio, so I'm not just being a homer. 

And how was my opinion about Camby being the team MVP an excuse? If anything, it's the opposite in my mind, as the team decided they didn't even wanna show up to play without Camby in the lineup. It's sad that we have to really on one player like that, not an excuse to why you guys pummelled us. 

As for Shirley, my stomach cringed when he put in that 18 footer. It's nothing to make an excuse about, you just have to take it for face value. Anytime Paul Shirley gets in the game, and makes a shot to boot, you don't have **** to say to defend your team. Trust me, I know that. 

Anyway, I'm not backing down from anything I said. 

Phoenix won't make it past the second round. Take it or leave it.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Suns to win Game 1

Suns 110
Nuggets 108


----------

